# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Camebridge weightplan

## Ronald68

Hoi,

Is er iemand die ervaring heeft met dit dieet? Je moet weer allemaal shakes repen en soepjes eten en ik weet niet of het ook daadwerkelijk helpt.

Oja ik moet ongeveer 25 kg kwijt

----------


## Agnes574

Niet aan beginnen!!

Gewoon beter en gezonder eten en méér bewegen!!

----------


## Ronald68

Agnes, 

Daar zit nu juist het probleem. Ik kan niet bewegen omdat ik te zwaar ben. Ik wil het gebruiken om in een korte periode 20-30 kilo kwijt te raken, waarna ik het hardlopen weer verantwoord op kan pakken. Het knietje blijft de zwakke plek namelijk.

----------


## Ronald68

Ik heb toch maar een afspraak gemaakt en donderdag mag ik langs komen

----------


## Agnes574

Laat 's weten hoe het gegaan is Ronald, ok??
Ik kan ook niet zoveel bewegen als ik wil, ben wel benieuwd naar de werkwijze  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Ronald68

Ik ben ook benieuwd of het werkt en of de paroxetine van invloed is. 500kal. is natuurlijk niet zo veel, maar ja er zit genoeg energie opgeslagen in mijn lichaam. Wel zo'n 30 kg!
Er is mij verteld dat ik zeker de eerste 3 dagen een hongerig gevoel zal hebben. Maar ik heb bij een kennis van ons gezien wat voor resultaat er geboekt kan worden.

Wordt vervolgt.....

----------


## dotito

@Ronald,

Succes met je dieet :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

Ik ben gisteren middag geweest en vandaag begonnen! 112.8kg en een BMI van bijna 31.
Zo meteen om 12 uur mijn eerste shake, ik mag er 3 per dag. Tevens moet ik veel water drinken, 3 liter om precies te zijn, waarvan ik de eerste al op heb. Na 3 dagen moet het honger gevoel weg zijn, we zullen zien. 4 tot 6 kg per week moet er af kunnen. Dan zou dus met een week of 8 klaar moeten zijn!
Gelukkig mag ik wel koffie drinken!

----------


## Agnes574

Succes en sterkte Ronald!!

----------


## Ronald68

Het gaat momenteel wat afvallen betreft wel aardig, echter ik ben ontzettend moe. Totaal geen energie. Ik doe er bijna 2 keer zo lang over om op mijn werk te komen. Morgen mag ik weer naar de consulente. Dan kan ik pas echt zien hoe ik er voor sta.
Dit is wel een dieet waar je voor de volle 500% (dus het hele gezin) achter moet staan want mijn sociale leven krijgt wel een knauw. Ik ga gelijk met de kinderen naar bed (20.00 uur). Dit heb ik gisteren niet gedaan, Flevo Boys moetst teven Vitesse voetballen voor de KNVB Beker en daar ben ik met de jongens heen geweest. Leuk avondje uit, maar ik ben nu wel bekaf. Maar als ik daar in december op terug kijk hoop ik dat het het waard is geweest.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat het afvallen wel aardig lukt  :Smile: 
Ja je krijgt minder eten binnen en je lichaam moet daar aan wennen dus daar zal de vermoeidheid wel vandaan komen...
Heel veel succes!

----------


## Ronald68

Ik mag zo even kijken wat het echte resultaat geworden is, Ben benieuwd wat er daadwerkelijk af is gegaan.

----------


## Ronald68

Vanmiddag ben ik weer gewogen e.d. Er is 4.4 kg af en mijn BMI zit onder de 30. Met een beetje geluk ben ik net voor de kerst klaar met diëten.
Het valt ondertussen allemaal best wel mee. Geen hongergevoel meer in ieder geval. Wel lichte hoofdpijn, maar dat kan ook door een griepje dat rond gaat komen. Maar ik slaap in ieder geval wel lekker veel.
Ik ben nu overgestapt van alleen maar shakes naar 2x pap en 1x shake. Met pap heb ik het gevoel dat ik wat eet. Wel zo gezellig al we aan tafel zitten.
Vanavond ook nog pannekoeken gebakken. Zag er hardstikke lekker uit, maar ik heb me groot gehouden. Als morgen de patat op tafel komt dat ga ik wel een blokkie op!

Maar al met al kan ik het wel aanraden. Niet voor iemand die zware lichamelijke arbeid verricht overigens, maar daarvoor zijn er varianten waarbij je meer dan 500kal. mag hebben, maar dan gaat het ook niet zo snel.

Op naar de 99.99kg!

----------


## Agnes574

Goed te horen dat je zo volhoudt Ronald!!

Het is neem ik aan een proteïnedieet wat je volgt??

Succes en houd moed!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,

Goed dat je het volhoudt en dat je BMI onder de 30 is nu  :Smile: 
Hopelijk gaat de hoofdpijn weg en lukt het je de overige kilo's er ook af te krijgen!
Fijn dat je nu ook pap kan eten ipv alleen de shakes...
Succes!!!

----------


## Ronald68

@Agnes,

Geloof het wel. Ach als het maar werkt, kan ik met de kerst alles er weer aan eten. Het heeft zijn eerste geld al opgeleverd. We zijn namelijk naar de Mc Donalds geweest en ik heb niets gegeten daar, dat scheelt al gauw een tientje.

@ Luus,
Hoofdpijn is weg gelukkig. Gaat eigenlijk wel prima. Of ik de 80 ga halen is nog maar de vraag omdat Jolanda graag wil dat ik met kerst weer normaal eet.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat de hoofdpijn weg is  :Big Grin: 
Wil ze dat je vanaf Kerst weer normaal eet of alleen tijdens de feestdagen omdat het gezellig is?

----------


## Ronald68

Jolanda wil graag dat we met de kerst gezellig met z'n allen eten. En volgens de prognose ben ik op 20 november 85kg en meet 3 weken afbouwen moet dat ook wel te doen zijn.
Op onze eigen weegschaal ben ik overigens nog eens 3kg lichter. Dat komt omdat ik thuis 's ochtends weeg en dan ook geen kleren aan heb. 
Ik heb dan ook goede hoop dat het allemaal goed gaat komen.
Ik heb gisteren ook al weer hard gelopen. Ongeveer 5km en geen last van mijn knie.

----------


## Agnes574

Ronald,
Knap dat je het zo goed volhoudt!!

Ik ga binnenkort ook weer 's aan de shakes (proteïnedieet) ... wil er nu toch écht paar kilo af en m'n maag wat 'verkleinen' ... heb nl géén voldaan gevoel meer na de maaltijd en zou kunnen blijven eten!!
Als ik dan 2 weken 'shake', weet ik dat ik weer minder eet en kleinere porties neem  :Wink: .

----------


## Ronald68

Agnes,

Ik ben nu officieel 10kg kwijt en niet officieel (thuis) onder de 100! Ben nu 3 weken bezig. Ben zeker van plan om er nog 3 a 4 aan vast te plakken om zo onder in de 90 of liever nog boven in de 80 te eindigen. En dan in Januari nog een paar maandjes te gaan montignaccen.

----------


## Agnes574

*Super-mega-de-luxe*!!!

Volhouden Ronald, zéér goed bezig!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

dag ronald, ik heb je een berichtje gestuurd 1-10, mag ik ajb antwoord...???
wil graag even weten hoe het zit, mn (boel) vragen staan in het bericht
alvast bedankt
gr sietske

----------


## Ronald68

Sietske, de antwoorden zijn gegeven hoop ik en anders hoor ik het wel.
En ben thuis onder de 100, en draag broeken die 4 jaar geleden in de mode waren!

----------


## Ronald68



----------


## sietske763

ha ronald, ik heb even na ons""gesprek"" waar we het hadden over die shakes....
heb gi nog weer ff naar de prijs van zo,n blik gekeken, 17 euro, van merk; maaltijd plus,
ik heb iemand gekend die door deze blikken in een half jaar 30 kg is afgevallen en ze was echt niet heel dik want hoe zwaarder je bent hoe sneller de eerste kilo,s eraf gaan....
al met al veel goedkoper dan wat jij betaalt, ik heb ook regelmatig die bussen gebruikt.
als ik het weer zou doen....zou ik ondersteuning willen van een groep of een dieetist om het vol te houden.

hoe is het met je hoofdpijn?
en de koffie iets minderen....lukt dat??
gr

----------


## sietske763

PS en ze mocht s,avonds een lichte caloriearme maaltijd eten met haar gezin

----------


## sietske763

ben ik weer....
een ahornsiroop kuur is ook erg goed, je ontslakt je lichaam en je valt heel veel af!

----------


## Ronald68

De hoofdpijn is weg maar ik ben nog steeds moe.
Zeker interessant dat maaltijd plus, Voor een eventuele terugval om 1 of 2 weekjes te doen.
Dat wat de lichte maaltijd betreft, dat mag ik volgende week ook.
Ik ben nu 16k afgevallen in 4 weken. Ik wil er nog 11 af (afhankelijk van mijn vetpercentage misschien minder) en hoop dat met 4 weken te realiseren, ik verwacht namelijk weinig gewichtsverlies volgende week omdat ik een lichte maaltijd mag.

----------


## Ronald68

> ben ik weer....
> een ahornsiroop kuur is ook erg goed, je ontslakt je lichaam en je valt heel veel af!


Ik heb uiteraard even gegoogeld en lees dat dat nog al omstreden is, omdat je lichaam in een slaapstand komt.

Mijn bedoeling is overigens om na de kerst te gaan montignaccen. voor 4 dagen in de week (da di wo do).

----------


## sietske763

rond, tjeeeeeee, das 4 kilo per week!!erg veel!!
wat houdt montignaccen ook alweer in.....heb het geweten, maar werkt het dan wel als je tussendoor dagen gewoon(calorie arn) wat eet?
heb zelf op ww gezeten en daar hebben voedingsmiddelen punten, en afhankelijk van gewicht en arbeid enz krijg je punten per dag om op te maken.
ik had bv 18 punten en appeltaart was ongeveer 6 punten dus had ik er nog 12 te besteden
ik vond dit dieet zo makklijk en handig omdat je ook eens aan je snoepneiging toe kon geven.
groenten hadden 0 punten dus bij veel honger lekker wok groenten bakken, zoveel als je wilt.

----------


## Ronald68

Heb al eens eerder gemontignact Het is in grote lijken koolhydraten en eiwitten scheiden. Wat ik toen deed was door de week geen aardappels bij het warme eten en geen kaas en vlleswaren op brood. In het weekeinde gewoon alles eten. Ik ben toen in 7 maanden ongeveer 25kg afgevallen. Maar zoveel tijd had ik nu niet ivm mijn knie.

----------


## Ronald68

Vanmiddag wordt de grafiek geüpdatet!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Met de WW daar ben ik nu terug enkele weken mee bezig,vind dat zo goed dieet dat je dat echt voor de rest van je leven kan vol te houden.
Ik ben ondertussen ook al wat afgevallen 2kg ,maar bij mij gaat het iets trager dan bij Ronald.
Ben er 2 jaar geleden ook naar toe gegaan en ben toens 9 kg vermagerd die er nog steeds niet zijn bijgekomen.

@Ronald,

Naar schijnt hoort vermoeiendheid en hoofdpijn de eerste weken bij een dieet door de veranderingen in u lichaam.
Ik heb daar ook al een enige tijd last van.
Zeg Ronald is 4 kilo niet veel per week?

----------


## Ronald68

@Dotito,

Het is geen 4k per week meer hoor. Ik ben de eerste 2 weken heel veel afgevallen. Afgelopen week nog maar 2,7 geloof ik.
Ben net terug van de consulente met goeds en slecht nieuws. Het slechte is dat ik eigenlijk niet naar de 85k mag omdat dat veels te ligt zou zijn, maar wat er ook gebeurt ik stop toch over een maand.
Ik zou nu volgens de aangepaste prognose op 13 november thuis door de 85kg barrière gaan dis dat wordt mijn eerste afbouw week. Mijn dochter is namelijk de 16 jarig en dan neem ik een gebakje.
http://www.medicity.nl/picture.php?a...&pictureid=889

----------


## Ronald68

Zo ik heb ondertussen de tussen-week er al weer op zitten. Ik heb dus weer eventjes normaal kunnen eten. En dat heb ik gemerkt. 7 ons afgevallen. Wow was dat ff een tegenvaller, maar wel verwacht. Er ging maar niets af. Heel frustrerend. M'n BMI was slechts met 0.2 gezakt. Een opsteker was het vetpercentage dat van 24.2 naar 20.6% gedaald was.

Vanochtend was ik 94 op de weegschaal thuis. Zo zwaar was ik voor mijn blessure ook. Dus weer een mijlpaal bereikt.
In de plaatselijke kringloopwinkel een vetpercentage meter gekocht, In de winkel getest en hij zat net op 18.8%.

Ik ga nog 3 weekjes door en hoop dan toch wel ergens rond de 90 uit te komen, dan moet ik er nog 3 per week kwijt want ik bij de consulente 99 met kleren aan.

----------


## Nanana

Ik weet niet zoveel over dit dieet, maar dat is dus met alleen maar shakes ed? Ik vind het erg knap dat je het volhoudt, want ik weet niet of dat mij ooit zou lukken. Heb je niet enorme behoefte aan vast voedsel? 
Hoe smaken de shakes? Zijn ze lekker of is het alleen maar te doen? Zijn er veel verschillende smaken?
En hoe zit het met de prijs?
Ik hoef zelf niet zoveel kilo´s te verliezen, dus ik denk niet dat ik dit zal doen, maar ik ben toch wel geinteresseerd. Vooral omdat ik zelf na een dag vloeibaar eten al snak naar iets dat niet vloeibaar is.

----------


## Ronald68

Na 3 dagen was het honger gevoel weg. De lekkere trek is ook afgenomen. Het dieet kan bestaan uit shakes soep pap en repen. Momenteel zit ik alleen maar aan de pap. dat vind ik het lekkerst. Soep heb ik nog niet eens geprobeerd. De shakes zijn er in veel smaken, maar ik heb alleen vanille en banaan gehad. Onder het motto wat de boer niet kent....
Maar voor mij is het einde nu in zicht. Ik mag met mijn vetpercentage niet onder de 18% komen. Als ik een beetje pech heb is dat komende donderdag al zo ver. Maar eigenlijk wil ik door tot 11 november. Ik ben nu 21 kg kwijt op mijn eigen weegschaal.
De kosten zijn voor mij net iets minder dan €50,-- De eerste keer betaalde ik ook nog inschrijfkosten. Aangezien ik verder niets eet en alleen maar water en koffie drink vallen de kosten best wel mee.

----------


## sietske763

@ronald,
ik ben begonnen met de maaltijd shakes uit de supermarkt, tis dus ff paar dagen uitzitten zoals je hier boven post.
ik eet s,avonds wel een groot bord groenten om mn honger gevoel wat weg te krijgen.
ben nog maar 3 ons afgevallen.....zou dat komen doordat ik dus erg weinig kcal binnen krijg??
want je houdt zo natuurlijk niet je brandstof op gang....daar waren volgens mij de extra calorie arme tussendoortjes voor.......
wel knap dat je al 21 kilo afgevallen bent!!!
ik hoop dat ik dat ook een keer kan posten!!

----------


## dotito

@Ronald,

Proficiat man!! :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

@ Sietske,

Omdat ik heel weining Koolhydraten binnen krijg is mijn lichaam in Ketose geraakt.
Morgen hoor ik of ik nog een weekje door mag, heeft te maken met mijn vetpercentage. Mag niet onder de 18% komen. De laatste keer was het 18.9 en daarvoor 20.8. Wordt dus spannend. Ik wil graag nog een weekje door om een extra buffer voor de feestdagen te creëren.

Hier even een uitleg over Ketose.

Ketose is het teken dat je lichaam vet verbrand!!
Ketose is de term die gebruikt wordt wanneer je lichaam vet niet geheel kan opnemen door een gebrek aan koolhydraten. De niet gebruikte deeltjes van vet heten ketonen en worden afgevoerd in de urine. (vandaar dat ik veel moet drinken)

Ketose is nier gevaarlijk.
Er bestaat bij veel mensen verwarring tussen ketose en ketoacidosis. Laatstgenoemde is de consequentie van die diabetici die insuline missen en daarom een oncontroleerbaar (lees: veel te hoog) bloedsuikergehalte hebben.
Ketose en ketoacidosis zijn dus elkaars tegenpolen en kunnen altijd van elkaar worden onderscheiden door het feit dat de diabeticus koolhydraten eet en een hoog bloedsuikergehalte heeft, in tegenstelling tot de gelukkige persoon in ketose.

Kenmerken: geen honger, evt. slechte adem, vreemde "metaal-achtige" smaak in de mond. Ketosis kun je meten in je urine met Ketostix.
Ketostix zijn lipolyse-teststrips die meten of je in ketose bent. Aan het eind van elke strip zit een test vierkantje die je in je urine houdt of doopt. Als de kleur dezelfde blijft ben je niet in ketose, veranderd de kleur naar licht-roze tot en met paars (de verschillende kleuren op het potje van de ketostix) dan ben je in ketose. Het maakt niet uit welke kleur! In ketose zijn is net als zwanger zijn, je bent het of je bent het niet, je bent het niet een beetje of een heleboel.
In Nederland zijn ze te bestellen bij de apotheek of online (zoek term: ketostix). Merk: Bayer. Kosten per 50 stuks: +/- €. 12,-

Een laag niveau van ketose vindt plaats zonder dat je dat op de stix kunt zien.
Als je afvalt en/of centimeters verliest, is er niks aan de hand en kun je gewoon zo doorgaan.
Als je niet afvalt of centimeters verliest en dat eerder ook niet het geval was, ga dan na of je de verborgen koolhydraten ook telt. Bekijk alle etiketten en bereken online of je werkelijk de juiste aantallen koolhydraten berekent.
Als dat allemaal klopt, ga dan minder koolhydraten eten. Als je op 0 koolhydraten per dag zit en nog steeds niet in ketose bent, dan ben je waarschijnlijk metabolisch resistent. Dan is het zeer waarschijnlijk dat er iets niet helemaal in orde is met je schildklier. Daarvoor raad ik je ten zeerste aan naar de dokter te gaan en hem/haar te laten testen of dat het geval is.

----------


## sietske763

@ ronald,
bedankt voor de uitleg......dus ik heb niet de goeie milkshakes,
dan zal ik dr atkins shakes moeten kopen want die heeft bijna geen KH,
heb vaker een tijdje atkins gedaan en urine bekijken met ketostix, maar als je geen/weinig kh mag hebben kun je er ook gewoon vlees eten want dat bevat ook geen kh mijn dr atkins dieetboek lijkt heel veel op jouw dieet alleen jij eet er geloof ik niets bij toch?? en bij atkins mag je eten wat je wilt, alleen dus beslist geen KH

----------


## Ronald68

Ik neem af en toe een kopje bouillon verder niets ongeveer 450 kal per dag en dat is het.
Ik controleer overigens mijn urine niet. Dat doe ik op de weegschaal  :Wink: . Iedere dag er even op, dan lijkt het net of het niet zo hard gaat.

----------


## sietske763

@ronald,
zou jij er achter kunnen komen of het waar is dat het een soort atkins dieet is............
ze zullen het niet makkelijk zeggen omdat atkins niet gezond is.....
maar wel de perfecte manier om snel af te vallen.
en als ik het goed begrijp tel jij wel calorieen en als het low carb is gaat het alleen om de KH.

----------


## Ronald68

@Sietske,

Ik tel helemaal geen calorieën ik heb iedere dag 3 "maaltijden" van cambridge (=450 kal) en verder drink ik daar bij. Ik hoef dus helemaal niets in de gaten te houden. lekker makkelijk.
Zo meteen als ik ga stoppen dan mag ik steeds een beetje meer eten, dan zou ik calorieën moeten gaan tellen, maar ik ga dat gewoon een beetje op gevoel doen. 
Ik heb ff wat over Atkins gelezen en het komt op het zelfde neer, alleen moet je alles zelf in de gaten houden. Alleen ik zit nog steeds in de fase 1, met minimale koolhydraten, omdat ik de repen minder lekker vond dan de pap.
Binnenkort stap ik over naar fase 3 ik ga dan weer terug naar een normaal eet patroon. Het enige verschil met Atkins en Cambridge, wat ik zo snel kan zien is de verplichte tussenweek, waarbij de spijsvertering weer een beetje op gang moet komen.

----------


## Ronald68

Net even door de kledingkast gegaan en heb 5 broeken maatje 38 er uit gehaald. Binnenkort te vinden op marktplaats.
Ik pas al in maar 34! 33 was nog net een maatje te ver.

----------


## Ronald68

93.7kg
Maandag begin ik met afbouwen

----------


## sietske763

goed joh!!!
weet nu ook een stuk meer.......bedankt.
low carb milkshakes kun je bij ons in de supermarkt kopen, ivm het populaire atkins dieet,
razend snel val je ervan af met dat je s,avonds ook nog wat vlees/vis/eieren kan eten,
met atkins maakt het niet uit hoeveel je eet, als het maar kh vrij is.
je lichaam komt dan ook in ketose.
ik vind het echt heel erg knap dat je het zolang met shakes hebt gedaan, daar is echt heel veel zelfdicipline voor nodig, mij zou het zeer zeker niet gelukt zijn

----------


## Ronald68

Op zich valt het best wel mee, als je het maar tegen veel mensen verteld. Dan wordt je ook in de gaten gehouden door iedereen. Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik uitkijk naar maandag. Een lekker gebakken visje met wat sla.

----------


## sietske763

eet smakelijk dan.....alvast voor maandag!

----------


## Ronald68

Ben erg druk geweest op mijn werk, maar het eten smaakt voortreffelijk. En ondanks het afbouwen toch nog 1,9 er af.

----------


## Agnes574

Super Ronald!!
Jij bent echt een 'motivator' voor andere (beginnende) afvallers!!

----------


## Ronald68

Vanaf vandaag mag ik 2 maaltijden hebben en kan 1 pap laten vervallen. Mmmmm broodje kaas vanavond, lekker ook al is het slechts 30+

----------


## Ronald68

Weer even een update. Er zit weer een beekje op. Ben 1 ons aangekomen echter mijn vet percentage is gedaald tot 16.4. Dit betekend dat ik nog meer moet gaan eten en ben vanaf vandaag begonnen met Week 3. Dit betekent 3 keer per dag eten. 2x brood en 1x warm. + nog een cambridge maaltijd. Vanochtend kwam ik tot ontdekking dat mijn vet percentage nog steeds daalt.
Thuis is mijn gewicht lager en mijn vet percentage hoger. Ik vermoed dat dit in relatie ligt met de grote hoeveelheid water inname over dag.

----------


## Agnes574

Super te horen Ronald!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag is de eerste dag na het afbouwen. was vanochtend 89kg. Kijken of het zo blijft.

----------


## sietske763

dikke pluim ronald,
super knap dat je die pap hebt vol kunnen houden!!!

----------


## Ronald68

Ik vond de pap best wel lekker, maar heb nu een broodje tonijn en das ook lekker. Ik mis mijn speklaagje overigens wel met de kou van nu LOL.

----------


## dotito

Ronald,

Van mij ook nogmaals een dikke proficiat!!!  :Wink: 

Do  :Smile:

----------

